# How would you interpret this HD Tune result?



## choppy (Sep 2, 2009)

If this was your hard drive...


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 2, 2009)

Have you looked at the health tab or done the error scan to see if it shows why the huge drop at the beginning of the test?


----------



## choppy (Sep 2, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Have you looked at the health tab or done the error scan to see if it shows why the huge drop at the beginning of the test?



Health Status is showing OK , not tried the error scan - I shall try that now


----------



## dir_d (Sep 2, 2009)

Is the drive full? Have you done the test more than once?


----------



## Meow9000 (Sep 2, 2009)

Looks like something is running in the backround, the down spikes are at intervals which could mean something is being writen/read from the HDD.

Ninja edit: Disable Avast/Avira(i forget which one that icon is) if it has on-access scanning switched on.

~meow


----------



## temp02 (Sep 2, 2009)

Either it's what *Meow9000* said (Avast is always background scanning) or the drives firmware contains an "optimization" that causes this behavior.

You can always try to mail Samsung and ask if they have a new firmware version for this drive and are capable of providing it to you with an upgrade tool and proper instructions.

If anyone has the same hard drive has he does (same model and capacity) please post a test and the firmware version (if he's unable to check if this is done by a background program this will help).


----------



## choppy (Sep 2, 2009)

stopping avast has really changed the look of the graph, apart from the initial droop:







as you can see in the 2nd window, i'm barely using even 10% of the drive. apart from avast i'm pretty sure there isnt anything other background progs. would this mean avast is slowing my pc down?


----------



## erocker (Sep 2, 2009)

choppy said:


> stopping avast has really changed the look of the graph, apart from the initial droop:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=28138&stc=1&d=1251922600
> 
> ...



That's fine. I'm assuming it's somewhat of an older drive and it's performance is fine. Not as good as many newer drives. but good.


----------

